# what's this season bringing?



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

word on the street is that cocktail parties are taking over this year. Past clients that ordered dinner are now scaling back to heavy cocktails/hodos.

Any of you seeing change?


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I've got a few cocktail parties lined up, and I'm sure there's more to come for those last minute planners, but right now, I've got quite a few simple dinners for 25. Most of these are in those 55 and older housing places so there's little money and lots of older ladies on the planning committee... I actually don't mind these at all though- pork loin, mashed or twice baked, a couple of veggies, sometimes a salad, rolls, and apple crisp for dessert. No apps. Simple, simple! The pp cost is under $15, but the tip is always good, I send one person-sometimes myself, and I do the cooking myself- kind of like cooking for the family. Often they're on a weeknight, so it's filler for a night when we probably won't have anything else.


----------



## cateringitaly (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't find any changes infact i found the standard of your hotel services many good and better than others. Food is hygenic and healthy to eat. I love that place.


----------



## jerline (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes, I was wondering about this myself. I would agree. It does seem there are more requests for Cocktail only parties than previous years.

Jeri


----------



## nichole (Sep 16, 2009)

The yuletide season is coming since christmas is coming, and we receive a bunch of cocktail orders. On my own opinion I think I don't see any changes.


----------



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

More Hot hors d'oeuvres and Carving Station Sandwiches 
ie. Beef Tenderloin, Smoked Hams , Smoked Turkeys & Corned Bone-in Beef Rounds.
MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE:thumb:


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

People that are having parties are having smaller ones, but I find more upscale
Rack of Veal and Lamb, Tenderloin, Dover Sole, Pompano in Paupette. Things of this caliber. 4 station Buffet also in Vogue, Chinese, Italian, Sushi, Dessert. All made to order.
Give them what they want and don't be afraid to charge. But let's not forget this is $Palm Beach $.

Had a wedding last night. The bride is the producer of The View TV program approx 240 guest approx cost food and bev....$34800.00 not a bad gig.:lol:


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

yes. i have received many inquiries and bookings for cocktail parties with finger foods vs. full dinners. i dont mind though, its a lot more work but the profits are greater so not going to fight it.


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

Your comment interests me greatly, because while I was active, I dreaded the discussion of price per guest for cocktail parties. The client rarely comprehends how much more work and extra staff is entailed by a cocktail party. "What do you mean, Steve, it's going to cost more than a sit down dinner?" Then you discuss the number and variety of items you'll be serving throughout the evening, and all the hand work that it entails. Sure, it's a cocktail party, but today the expectation is that there is seating service just as though there were going to be a plated dinner. And, frankly, people eat tonnage of food at cocktail parties. While at a plated dinner, they may have a small shrimp cocktail appetizer; at a cocktail party they may consume a dozen shrimp while drinking and drifting. Many a new caterer has lost his burro when pricing out catering a cocktail party.

............................


----------



## shechef (Jan 2, 2010)

Recently did "family style," but it does drive staff costs up. Many one hour cocktail parties, followed by simple three-course sit downs with choice of only a vegetarian or a meat entree. To Steve's point, I generally price out the cocktail party as a separate contract, so they can dump it if they choose. I don't negotiate the pieces of food, but I always offer them the option of not having the cocktail hour to keep costs down.


----------

